# Come take a look =)



## Sparkticus (May 12, 2014)

Some shots of a girl I got going =). 

View attachment 5814 014.jpg


View attachment 5112014NITE 017.jpg


View attachment 5814 021.jpg


View attachment 5814 016.jpg


View attachment 5814 022.jpg


----------



## MR1 (May 12, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Sparkticus (May 12, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Very nice.


Thank you


----------



## Rosebud (May 12, 2014)

Pretty girl.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 12, 2014)

What strain is that?  she sure looks good bro. Very trich covered. haha 





Sparkticus said:


> Some shots of a girl I got going =).


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 12, 2014)

Kinda looks like a Aurora Indica I had once upon a time. The strain structure I mean.  Have you ever grew out the ror?


----------



## Sparkticus (May 12, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> What strain is that?  she sure looks good bro. Very trich covered. haha


I wish I knew... Bagseed:watchplant:

It was from some fire.  Turned out to be an Auto.... At least I think cause those pics are at roughly 55-60 days give or take...started flowering at 14-21 days.  About 5 weeks into flower now.  It has been absolutely flying.  I didn't know that of course when I topped it and put it outside but, it seems to be very durable anyway.     

I thought maybe an AK+lowryder I found looked really similar and had a lot of the traits but, that's a long-shot guess at best.


----------



## Sparkticus (May 12, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Kinda looks like a Aurora Indica I had once upon a time. The strain structure I mean.  Have you ever grew out the ror?


I haven't but, I was lookin at some packs of it just the other day, haha.


----------



## Sparkticus (May 12, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Kinda looks like a Aurora Indica I had once upon a time. The strain structure I mean.  Have you ever grew out the ror?



This was the plant on 4/9 (2.5-3 weeks old)... 

View attachment IMG_20140409_103238.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140409_103249.jpg


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 12, 2014)

I hear that.. You know the ror really didn't meet my expectation in all honesty. I didn't like the earthy undertone it had. I still have more beans of it, however I dont think I will be running any time soon.  Your ladies are looking great btw.  keep up the hard work bro.  





Sparkticus said:


> This was the plant on 4/9 (2.5-3 weeks old)...


----------



## Sparkticus (May 12, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Pretty girl.



Thank you! That was going to be my title, haha.  I checked out that Journal link...awesome yard =)... oh, and the plants were sweet, too, lol.


----------



## Sparkticus (May 12, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I hear that.. You know the ror really didn't meet my expectation in all honesty. I didn't like the earthy undertone it had. I still have more beans of it, however I dont think I will be running any time soon.  Your ladies are looking great btw.  keep up the hard work bro.


Thanks.  I'll be running some beans that I'll know the names of shortly, :aok:


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 12, 2014)

I hear that.  Thanks bro. 





Sparkticus said:


> Thanks.  I'll be running some beans that I'll know the names of shortly, :aok:


----------

